# Gas Joke



## Reformingstudent (May 27, 2008)

(And no,I don't mean that kind of gas)

Sister Mary Ann, who worked for a home health agency, was out making her rounds visiting homebound patients when she ran out of gas. Fortunately, an Exxon station was just a block away. She walked to the station to borrow a gas can and buy some gas.

The attendant told her that the only gas can he owned had been loaned
out, but she could wait until it was returned. Since Sister Mary Ann was on the way to see a patient, she decided not to wait, and walked back to her car.

She looked for something in her car that she could fill with gas, and
spotted the bedpan she was taking to the patient. Always resourceful,
Sister Mary Ann carried the bedpan to the station, filled it with
gasoline, and carried the full bedpan back to her car.

As she was pouring the gas into her tank, two Baptist ladies watched from across the street. One of them turned to the other and said, "If it starts, I'm turning Catholic."


----------



## staythecourse (May 27, 2008)

I heard it a long time ago but forgot the details. Thanks. I'll share that tomorrow at work with a brother.


----------



## turmeric (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 27, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Simply_Nikki (May 28, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (May 28, 2008)




----------

